

The Android docs include an exploit for SYSV IPC on Linux - nisa
http://supercurio.project-voodoo.org/ndk-docs/docs/system/libc/SYSV-IPC.html

======
nisa
Credit:
[https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/404021877477109760](https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/404021877477109760)

